# Taking down my planted tank...FS



## linuxgangster (May 6, 2008)

I did a search on the net for a local DFW planted/frshwater tank group and found this site.

Anyway, I am taking down my 90 Gallon Freshwater Tank and parting it out. Everything (minus the tank/stand) will be for sale. So if you want something make me a offer.

*Lighting:*
48" Tek Light: 4-54W with 4 bulbs. The bulbs are about 8 months old and should be changed soon. $250 with used bulbs OBO

*Co2:*
5 Lb Co2 bottle about 1/4 - 1/2 used. Co2 regulator with bubble counter (Pending Sale)
Bubble counter
Diffuser

*Other:*
EHEIM professionel II 2028 Filter - $150 obo
Turbo Twist 6x UV Sterilizer - $75 obo
Everything you can think of to get a planted tank going(plants, good fluroite substrate, fish). This tank has ran great for 2 years, all I have ever had to do was change the water out every once in a while and trim the plants (I have to trim them often or they grow out of the tank).

*Driftwood (awesome center show piece)* - $150 obo 
I have a beautiful piece of driftwood that was hand selected in California for this tank that cost me over $300+shipping. Its huge and a wonderful piece if you have a large enough tank (guessing you will need a 4ft wide x 18in width x 20in height)

I don't know the exact names of every fish and plant I have. I don't plan to get much out of the fish or plants so if someone buys any of the equipment and wants something just make a reasonable offer and I will not pass it up. I will get some pictures tonight of everything.

PM me if interested, or email me at [email protected]. I can also contact you via phone if interested in any of the equipment. I live in Carrollton Texas. I plan to take this tank down here in a week or two depending on what sells and when.


----------



## linuxgangster (May 6, 2008)

BTW, here are things I can let go of now:

Driftwood
Co2 system

Just make me a offer on any of the items if it you are interested. I will not turn down any reasonable offer, you can come to my home and see everything in action.


----------



## linuxgangster (May 6, 2008)

I just updated this post with pricing. If you decide to buy, bring extra cash in case you decide to grab fish or plants with you


----------



## linuxgangster (May 6, 2008)

I will be taking pics this weekend when I get ahold of a camera for those who have asked.


----------



## cfreeman (Mar 19, 2008)

Hello,

I am just curious to know. Are you getting out of the hobby altogether or just making changes in your setup?

Thank you.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

what fish/plants you have in the tank?


----------



## linuxgangster (May 6, 2008)

I don't know the exact names of the fish, so I am just going to post pics of it all. I got some generic plants, some java ferns growing on the drift wood among other plants that just decided to hang onto it. I bought some of these plants online when I was into this years ago, but I just dont have the time anymore...so I couldn't tell you the exact name of everything. I haven't changed the water out in months nor have I ran the UV light in months...so the tank is looking pretty weak and overgrowin in parts. I think the plants and algae are battling .

I am willing to hand out the fish/plants to anyone who buys any of the parts I am listing out. I want the fish/plants to go to a good home....so buy something and you can take a few of each home with you. (bring a net and you catch them). There are two big Clown loaches that live in the wood along with a few horseface loaches...so hopefully they will come out. And these are Neon tetras and cardinals...funny story but they do school together along with the black neons from time to time.



















http://natas.linuxgangster.org/gallery2/d/3918-2/IMG_1198.jpg[/IMG}

[IMG]http://natas.linuxgangster.org/gallery2/d/3921-2/IMG_1201.jpg


----------



## linuxgangster (May 6, 2008)

BTW, the Co2 system is still for sale. I am asking $150 for it. (JBJ Regulator)


----------



## Sgt.bretado (Apr 8, 2008)

omg, i love that driftwood, I just havent received my tax refund!! or else i would get it!!


----------



## linuxgangster (May 6, 2008)

Sgt.bretado said:


> omg, i love that driftwood, I just havent received my tax refund!! or else i would get it!!


Are you in Texas?

I am taking this tank down soon, so I plan to get rid of it here in a week or so.


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

I see a female cherry barb, some plattys and an angel.

I don't currently need the items you are selling, but I'd like those horse-faced loaches. If you still have those when you go to break down the tank, please let me know and tell me how much you want for them. I doubt you'll be able to catch them before then.


----------



## linuxgangster (May 6, 2008)

ranchwest, if no one grabs them when they buy equipment they are yours. 

Just help me get this stuff sold lol


----------



## linuxgangster (May 6, 2008)

Everything is still available along with fish/plants and gravel. I am taking the tank down this weekend, so please PM me if you are interested in the fish/plants, gravel, filter and driftwood. The rest of the equipment can sell way later 

Also, I maybe willing to do trades for saltwater equipement


----------



## linuxgangster (May 6, 2008)

The light is sold, and pending on the Co2 system


----------

